# The color green



## simnine

*Link gone *


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mrsid99

Like them all so far but that "wine glass" by Seanarmenta really appeals to me.


----------



## cowbert098

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

thanks simnine for starting a green theme! I spy some lucious piccys here!
here is my contribution:

*Alas! all the links are gone *


----------



## Nytmair

*Link gone *


----------



## Nytmair

*Link gone *


----------



## Chump

Just a few

















Steve


----------



## Lungfarmer

Fern covered stalagmite at Reimer's Ranch, Texas:

*Hmph... link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Wonderful, just wonderful...
The colour "green"... soooo much my favourite! 

What have I got? Let me have a look.

*Link gone *

_Who knows what this plant is called?_

*Link gone *

_Young beech leaves on 1 May 2002_

*Link gone *

_Pietzmoor in Lueneburg Heath, North Germany, in May 2002_


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

my green effort ....

*...no longer to be seen *


----------



## media tribe

wow, super cool pics in here

the lan connections thing is hot!


----------



## Bruno

Last summer, I had to drive about 30 miles each way, to summer school. This was the most memorable part of the drive. I took this picture while driving 65 mph.

*Well, we can see it no longer *


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

pilgrim, that is gorgeous. i love how you've framed it up, too


----------



## pilgrim

Thanks Jaffa


----------



## jimi




----------



## anua

pilgrim, i like your leaves a lot!!
(and your new avatar too  -  , he he, my!... who is the guy? )


----------



## pilgrim

anua said:
			
		

> pilgrim, i like your leaves a lot!!
> (and your new avatar too  -  , he he, my!... who is the guy? )



hehe, thanks anua  :love: 
the guy is me..


----------



## anua

omg, you should leave this av for ages!
(why the canada is so far away from europe?  , he he,  nice shot!  :heart:  )

heres my 'green' one, he he


----------



## pilgrim

anua said:
			
		

> omg, you should leave this av for ages!
> (why the canada is so far away from europe?  , he he,  nice shot!  :heart:  )



  well maybe it's time for me to take a vacation... :hug: 


ps: nice salad


----------



## anua

great idea, just let me know when you're coming here  , he he


----------



## pilgrim

anua said:
			
		

> great idea, just let me know when you're coming here  , he he


 
hmmm, guess I needa figure out where wawa is... I've heard of wawa falls in ontario but that's about it   


here's some green to..


*... or was  *


just took em a few mins ago..


----------



## daniel_p

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua

'wawa'  means warsaw(informal), he he
hope to see you, here , in warsaw! :bigangel:  -) :love: 

(its not as far as it looks like - )


next 'green' one


----------



## LaFoto

Anua, have I ever told you how much I like your photography? I like it a great deal. And I sometimes envy you for the "eye" that you're having for things! 

Well, in order to "lace" this comment with yet another "green photo", I chose this one of the water moss that builds up in swamps (I'm sure "water moss" is NOT the proper name for it, but it is this plant that becomes peat over the centuries):

*Promise unfulfilled - link is gone *


----------



## vonnagy

pilgrim, those leaves are lovely!







*One link has gone *


----------



## anua

> Anua, have I ever told you how much I like your photography? I like it a great deal. And I sometimes envy you for the "eye" that you're having for things!



omg, la Foto! thanks!!!!


mark! your second one is ... :heart: but you know my thoughts about your pics..., he he

troy! - i want more pics! :love: 

heres my new 'green one'


----------



## StvShoop

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin




----------



## hobbes28

I caught this guy in the act.

*We'll never know any more which guy in which act - link's gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## shonnabug

Edited due to broken link


----------



## shonnabug

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ats

Edited due to broken link


----------



## molested_cow

*First two links are gone ...*


----------



## Studio Rhoad

created by shining a flashlight through a listorine bottle 



*Would have been interesting but ... the link's gone *


----------



## simnine




----------



## Hawkwrithe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

It's amazing how open it can be when it's just narrowed to a color!!!  Beautiful pictures everyone!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3cf09b3127cce82b440201b3c0000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4df31b3127cce8668e90d11840000002610


----------



## anua




----------



## enigMATTic122

Green is my favourite colour.


----------



## jadin




----------



## Tenerife

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Peldor

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua

peldor! the second one is amazing! is it PS'ed? or not? great!


----------



## Peldor

anua said:
			
		

> peldor! the second one is amazing! is it PS'ed? or not? great!



Nope... just a long exposure 8 seconds if I remember right. The light is a mercury light so it is very white and it throws a lot of green from the grass.


----------



## cactus waltz

My very first post on this forum, and why not kick it off with a thread dedicated to my favorite color? Go, go, go, frog radio!


----------



## Aga

My contribution to the grrrrrrrrrreen thread. 
*Link gone *


----------



## jadin

I can't resist...
*Link gone *
it's all i could see when i saw your photo.

:goodvibe:


----------



## Karalee

Ok, what IS it?


----------



## DarkEyes

Unfortunately, green is not my favorite color, red is. ...But... -I'll make a post anyway.
*Link gone *


----------



## tekzero

my car, me, and this shot was taken by my bro, but its a decent shot, especially since it was froma  disposable camera...


----------



## cactus waltz

jadin said:
			
		

> it's all i could see when i saw your photo.
> 
> :goodvibe:




Haha, that's awesome. It's pretty reminiscing of the original frog radio, actually. I'll put up a picture of it eventually. When I can find it.


----------



## Trig

My favorite kind of green  :greenpbl:


----------



## Nikon Fan

*Link gone *


----------



## Picksure

And you thought red-eye was a problem.  


*Link gone *


----------



## Mo

*Link gone *


----------



## conch

*Link gone *


----------



## farva

photshopped. just trying to spice up b/w photo


----------



## conch

*Link gone *


----------



## AIRIC

*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## elrick




----------



## anton980

Wow, Elrick!  Was that image touched up?  The fish looks like it would glow in the dark!


----------



## john3eblover

*Link gone *


----------



## Aoide

Danalec, love the green bean pictures.  They could be in a food magazine.


----------



## DarkEyes

OK, mylatest attempt at good photography...


----------



## colin

Both taken in the famous Necropolis cemetery of Glasgow, Scotland.
*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto

I think this may well go in here:


----------



## Corry

Cool shot LaFoto!


----------



## JadeaDragon

here's looking at you, 


*Link gone *

=)
Jade *of the green eyes and pointy ears*


----------



## skunkboy

I saw "green" and was reminded of a little something I had done up in mid June:

*We will never know --- the link is now gone *


----------



## greensthings

Click to enlarge


----------



## Becky

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

I want to put these from the Assignment 13 to this thread, too:












And this one, just put together:

*Last link gone *


----------



## Becky

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Not much green around these days, but I still found some decaying green .

*Might have found it - but the link to the pic is gone *


----------



## pursuer




----------



## JTHphoto

green sludge in a desert creek...


----------



## macawlvr

Here's my contribution to "GREEN" I've posted him on here just recently, but thought this photo would make a nice contribution to this thread


----------



## Irishwake




----------



## LaFoto

Thought this was fitting the theme


----------



## M Brex

my two contributes...
1.
*Link gone *

2.
*Link gone *


----------



## pheebs321

Yay, Green Doll!


----------



## simnine

i'm happy to see that this thread still lives


----------



## Danad

I'll try my luck with : 

*Mr. Green*


----------



## LaFoto

The Photo Theme threads NEVER die ... they sometimes sink but they can ALWAYS be "called back":


----------



## Danad

LaFoto said:
			
		

> The Photo Theme threads NEVER die ... they sometimes sink but they can ALWAYS be "called back":


 
Yammy!!!!!! I want some grapes too...


----------



## LaFoto

Help yourself 
They grew in our garden, and so did the apples. Meanwhile they are all gone (eaten or made into preserves).

More green (is it surprising with me??? It is NOT!)











*Last link gone *
(The group I hiked with in Cornwall in August of this year ... )


----------



## sthvtsh

Even though it's a pretty horrible picture, it's green, so whatever. D:

I'd also like to say, some of these shots made me eyes widen, jaw drop. :OOO:O:OO:


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto

Just found another "green" photo (actually I could swamp this thread in green photos, I wonder, why :scratch: !?!)


----------



## garboui

one from a walk down town hamilton on thursday C&C welcome.


----------



## johngpt

It's nice to see this thread revived. I'd seen the 'Blue' theme, but this one had escaped me.

This next one had been shot with the 'shadow and light' challenge in mind, but wasn't used. Shot with 40D, EF-S 60 lens, ISO 400, Av, 1/125sec at f/14.


----------



## johngpt

garboui said:


> one from a walk down town hamilton on thursday C&C welcome.


You captured it nicely. Crisp focus. Excellent tonal range.

There might be one little thing which you could do in post processing. You might crop inward from the right side of the image, to eliminate that triangle of white from the building behind. That building's diagonal line, due to foreshortening, contrasts some from the vertical lines of the red brick building.


----------



## johngpt

This was shot yesterday, in the light from our back door slider. Again with the 40D, EF-S 60 lens. ISO 400, Av, 1/20sec at f/2.8.


----------



## jdjd1118

Here's my contribution:


----------



## BonzoHarry




----------



## LaFoto

Wow! I want to be there! It is soooooooooooooo green. I LOVE it.

Tried for some "green" today but my macro extension doesn't really do it, the light was too low, and the little bug way too tiny (some 5mm in length). But well... the photo as such is quite green, I think  .


----------



## Battou

LaFoto....stop  Every time you bump one of these themes I go looking to see if I got anything for it....and I usually do :lmao:
Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF ASA 800





See it Bigger here


----------



## LaFoto

But would *I* want to stop a thread that dedicates itself to *my favourite colour*??? :scratch: 

Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Battou

LaFoto said:


> But would *I* want to stop a thread that dedicates itself to *my favourite colour*??? :scratch:
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooo!



lol that's not quite what I ment but that's ok, it was a joke anywho....:mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

BonzoHarry said:


>


Great photo!

And I had to laugh, the young lady out in the distance reminded me of what I would ask my wife to do...

..."Hey Kim go out there for perspective!"

Good sport that she is, she'd go, then come back totally bitten by mosquitos, or whatever was out there.


----------



## johngpt

Weed on the pavers in the back yard.


----------



## bradster76

1. Some fern growing from a crevasse, on a dried up tributary of the Salmon River:





2. I know I know, the floor in this old school (haha, old school) was all Feffed up. I tried to level it as best I could.


----------



## 06_blkout

Saltwater Tidal Marsh on the Chesapeake Bay


----------



## johngpt

06_blkout, that marsh looks nasty! Hope you were drenched in insect repellent. :mrgreen:

That photo is how I picture dinosaur country. (But with ferns )

Great photo, excellent exposure.


----------



## RobinAK

Gold mining near Fairbanks, Alaska.


----------



## RobinAK

One more:


----------



## icassell

Taken at the Phoenix Zoo.


----------



## bradster76

johngpt said:


> 06_blkout, that marsh looks nasty! Hope you were drenched in insect repellent. :mrgreen:
> 
> That photo is how I picture dinosaur country. (But with ferns )
> 
> Great photo, excellent exposure.



The photo is great, love it. 

Yah the bugs are TERRIBLE there. When I was I kid, my friend and I would stay at Great Oak marina for the summers. Some of the rivers and such to fish in where defended with armies of mosquitos and horseflies.


----------



## Crazydad

Random shot on a soccer field


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Taken at the Phoenix Zoo.



Do I detect a new avatar theme?


----------



## Kimberly81

Summertime Smiles





The route of all evil


----------



## 06_blkout

johngpt said:


> 06_blkout, that marsh looks nasty! Hope you were drenched in insect repellent. :mrgreen:
> 
> That photo is how I picture dinosaur country. (But with ferns )
> 
> Great photo, excellent exposure.



Thank you very much!!!

I was lucky as there was a nice breeze coming off the Bay that day, it's right past through the furthest trees in the pictures....no T-Rex sightings that day though


----------



## icassell

06_blkout said:


> no T-Rex sightings that day though




... you never sight them ... until it's too late :lmao:


----------



## 06_blkout

bradster76 said:


> The photo is great, love it.
> 
> Yah the bugs are TERRIBLE there. When I was I kid, my friend and I would stay at Great Oak marina for the summers. Some of the rivers and such to fish in where defended with armies of mosquitos and horseflies.



Thanks! I'm sorry when I replied earlier my browser was loading "jerkily" and didn't see your reply 



> ... you never sight them ... until it's too late :lmao:



I could only imagine haha


----------



## KabeXTi




----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art




----------



## johngpt

Kim, what're those dark streaks under your daughter's eyes?


----------



## bradster76

Good eye there, john. I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. Is it shadows?


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

Looking 
up 
this 
tree, 
I saw the beautiful color green.


----------



## johngpt

Could've posted this in yellow, as it was effected most by the yellow slider in Camera Raw. But the green theme hasn't had anything posted for awhile, and our brains would interpret this as green, so...

From earlier this week.


----------



## SuperMom30

My girl Zoie


----------



## Crazydad

The green lagoon


----------



## johngpt

Outstanding!


----------



## SonnarSphere




----------



## ottor




----------



## javier

SuperMom30 said:


> My girl Zoie


  Great capture!


----------



## javier

Green back ground.


----------



## johngpt

ottor said:


>


Break the rules...
...get a great image.


----------



## ottor

Not a doubt in my mind that someone would pick up on that....   Appreciate the comments..  

r


----------



## johngpt

Not quite as many rules broken.


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> ottor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Break the rules...
> ...get a great image.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why, John, but I love this one.  My only thought would be to level the horizon.

Ian


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Not quite as many rules broken.



This one just shows that you don't need something unusual to have a great image.

Ian


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Ian. Regarding ottor's image, I think the unlevel horizon is one of the many broken rules it exhibits, that's rather endearing. Along with the horizon bisecting the frame, the lack of subject, etc. It's tough to think of a rule that it doesn't break, yet, it's great!


----------



## icassell

Ooops John ... My bad ... for some reason I overlooked that you were commenting on ottor's image and I took it as yours ...

Anyway, you may be right about the horizon angle ... I looked again and straightened it and I like it better slanted.

Ian


----------



## johngpt

LOL.


----------



## LaFoto

The napping spider against a green background with glittering droplets from a previous shower






The shy spider hiding from the camera






Lady's Mantle after the rain


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, if you could only see the big grin.


----------



## javier

me super, tokina 28mm lens, fuji 200 speed 99 cents film.


----------



## agrteknolan

Guess when I took this? :greenpbl:





Fireworks 2009 &#8211; 0045 « A G R T E K


----------



## javier

agrteknolan said:


> Guess when I took this? :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks 2009  0045 « A G R T E K


----------



## johngpt

And great series at your website Nolan.


----------



## agrteknolan

johngpt said:


> And great series at your website Nolan.



Thanks!

This was my first try with fireworks and I didn't know what to expect. I'm surprised so many came out, a lot were very shaky from all the kids bumping my tripod


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier, these critters come with 'green' cards?


----------



## LaFoto

Oooo, Javier, I do like that spider in the second and last pic of yours!

I went up north a little on Monday, and found myself some green countryside.






Salt meadows on the North Sea coast.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3477/3701712251_0c7e6109d4_o.jpg


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> Oooo, Javier, I do like that spider in the second and last pic of yours!


Thank you.


----------



## javier




----------



## scanner




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>



:lmao:   :lmao:   :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

scanner said:


>


scanner, good stuff!


----------



## scanner

johngpt said:


> scanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scanner, good stuff!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## javier

My son Daniel.


----------



## johngpt

Javier, the link broke!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> Javier, the link broke!



Thanks John, fixed it.


----------



## ottor

Colors in the Canyon were amazing last evening..

thanks,


----------



## scanner

javier said:


> My son Daniel.


He-he, nice pic and cute son!


----------



## scanner

ottor said:


> Colors in the Canyon were amazing last evening..
> 
> thanks,


Nice *ottor, *nice!


----------



## javier

scanner said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son Daniel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, nice pic and cute son!
Click to expand...

Hey, Thank you!


----------



## johngpt

Javier, you should tell him, "you can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't pick your friend's nose."

(he looks like he's about to pick her nose)


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



I love it. Simply a beautiful picture...To often we are to busy looking for that ''spectacular'' shot we miss the great ones in front of us...


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> I love it. Simply a beautiful picture...To often we are to busy looking for that ''spectacular'' shot we miss the great ones in front of us...


Thanks Javier. Came across this while feeling low, and it made me feel better.


----------



## javier

I know the feeling John. Sometimes we just need to take a step back and open our eyes..That really is a great capture. What I saw the first time I saw it was life growing from something that looked dead...


----------



## scanner

javier said:


> I know the feeling John. Sometimes we just need to take a step back and open our eyes..That really is a great capture. What I saw the first time I saw it was life growing from something that looked dead...


You nailed it javier. Life springing from death.
Hope you are feeling better John.
Many nights after I close this place, I _really _look forward to the evenings photo opps.
A chance to get out and explore.


----------



## scanner




----------



## johngpt

05Sep09: I have no idea why the link is broken. LOL, I also haven't a clue what I'd posted here!

Something with green from back in July. I wonder if I can figure it out...


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier... you're the man!


----------



## LaFoto

I think I like this colour...


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> I think I like this colour...



Have you ever met a colour you didn't like?  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

My missing link photo from 31 July might have been this one.




green broadleaf abstract by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

apricot in light and dark by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Great idea John


----------



## johngpt

Father killed by ninjas...


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Arpeggio, grazie per ravvivare questa discussione!






last of the pod people



.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous shot Bent. This would have also gone well in the bokeh thread.


----------



## Buckster

I've got a lot of "green" I'd like to post, but don't want to overwhelm by putting them all into a single post.  I'll split them up some.  Here's the first 8:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster

Second set of 8 more:

9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.


----------



## Buckster

Thirds set, 8 more (that's more than enough, for now at least!):

17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## Capeesh

1.






2.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## johngpt

Dang Buckster!

Sure is nice to see this thread is still kickin'.


----------



## johngpt

I'm always amazed at how few shots I get that emphasize green.








faux leeks for st. david's day



.


----------



## mishele




----------



## JustinZ850

Curious Lizard by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## dots




----------



## johngpt

*dots*, the link to your image seems not to be working!


----------



## johngpt

fallen fruit


.


----------



## Capeesh

Fishing on the River Tay....


----------



## fotoshooter

What's behind the green door??? :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

fotoshooter said:


> What's behind the green door??? :lmao:



Marilyn Chambers of course!

:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

northern arkansas

.

I had been amazed at the sheer overwhelming green that is Arkansas.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Stryker




----------



## MissCream




----------



## LaFoto

Awww, this one I like sooo much, Miss Cream. Not only the photo of the snake as you took it, but also the snake as such. Wonderful colour and lovely eyes. Still young? How young?


----------



## MissCream

LaFoto said:


> Awww, this one I like sooo much, Miss Cream. Not only the photo of the snake as you took it, but also the snake as such. Wonderful colour and lovely eyes. Still young? How young?



Thank you  I'm not sure his age, I almost stepped on him when I was getting into my car so I picked him up and snapped a picture  He was very cooperative! He was just over a foot long.


----------



## LaFoto

MissCream said:


> He was just over a foot long.



Sounds like "he" (he???) is a mere baby. Looks like a baby, too.


----------



## MissCream

LaFoto said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was just over a foot long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like "he" (he???) is a mere baby. Looks like a baby, too.
Click to expand...


Just a habit of mine to call everything a he, everyone in my house is male, son, husband, cat, dog... I do think he was a baby


----------



## JAC526

Here's a couple from an abandoned barn I found while driving around:


----------



## JAC526

I took these with an old Canonet QL17 I bought for 12 bucks from so guy on CL.

I redid the light seals and cleaned all the viewfinder elements.  I think they turned out pretty good for a rangefinder from the 70s.


----------



## JustinZ850

Green by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## BlairWright

jadin said:


>



I love this shot. yes it has technical issues but man what a great scene!!!


----------



## johngpt

Justin, that's a very unsettling green you caught under there!


----------



## LaFoto

0213_14-June_NelsonDeweyStatePark von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Corinna! Thank you for bumping this thread!


----------



## JustinZ850

This might be the best looking grass in all of Manila!  Taken at the American Memorial.




The Manila American Cemetery and Memorial by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## R3d

Kaikoura2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Blending In by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Morning Frost by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## mommy-medic

000_8174 by awaagen, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Medic, Arpeggio, I really like these.  Medic's for the soft high key style, almost dream-like, and Arpeggio's for the gorgeous background blurring.


----------



## Arpeggio9

Thank you John,

Here is one with strong back light.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, I wish I had shot that!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

front yard weed


I liked Arpeggio's backlit one so much, I had to go with one also!


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## Arpeggio9

Thanks John.. Very nice shot. Maybe a bit more exposure would have helped? Here in Florida sun is rather strong so I am learning to play with it. ... Some great shots can be made from the simplest things if the light is just right.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## LaFoto

177_InTheGreenhouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

ill try...


----------



## slackercruster

.... nice work guys!


----------



## greyelm




----------



## djim

Mangoes by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


>



It's wearing a sombrero!


----------



## djim

Mini Mangoes?? by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Wasp, party of one by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Green Lynx Spider  (Peucetia viridans) #1 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_3510 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## unpopular

In _The Color Green_, Celie is a wealthy white girl who lives in Middlesex, MA with her loving parents.


----------



## johngpt

mishele, very cool new avatar photo!


----------



## johngpt

One from the way-back machine...


----------



## joel28

It's very intresting for me to find this thread, as i got my first DSLR a few months ago, and made myself an assignment to shoot green things, believe it or not i could not find anythiing green besides garbage cans/containers or grass and trees in Brooklyn,NY where i live, until i went to Manhattan and found a green owl statue in a discount store...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_8525 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Forkie, that pic gives me vertigo.  Love it


----------



## Forkie

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Forkie, that pic gives me vertigo.  Love it



Ha, you should try riding it!  Especially when it passes the tower, it shakes and swings like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## NinjaWookiee

First time I actually shot water drops on leafs. Usually not really my thing.




Water on a Leaf 2 by NinjaWookiee on Flickr




Water on a Leaf by NinjaWookiee on Flickr


Greetings,
Matthias.


----------



## johngpt

20100703-0031


----------



## MaxJ

Green Grain by MaxCJ, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

015_RiverNextToHouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
Green water


----------



## R3d

Fall Canopy by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

lakes of algae by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_DSC_4345-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

toys & games


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

.











.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

.











.


----------



## ozzysangel




----------



## johngpt

And now for something completely different...






it's not easy being green


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## johngpt

Nice framing TtP. I like that yellow.


----------



## Tuffythepug

johngpt said:


> Nice framing TtP. I like that yellow.




the yellow is a couple of old-style clamshell patio chairs which became just the yellow background due to the very shallow dof.  thanks for the kind comment


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Mully




----------



## LaFoto

Why have you deleted your post, ceeboy14? It was well fitting! I liked it!


----------



## LaFoto

460_Frühlingsgrün von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14

LaFoto said:


> Why have you deleted your post, ceeboy14? It was well fitting! I liked it!



I thought perhaps I was being a bit of a thread hog...I posted a bunch in one night and all the threads came to a halt...just trying to be courteous. I will repost. Oddly, I have a bokeh shot almost identical to the one you just posted. Your blogspot photos are interesting.


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## johngpt

ceeboy14 said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you deleted your post, ceeboy14? It was well fitting! I liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought perhaps I was being a bit of a thread hog...I posted a bunch in one night and all the threads came to a halt...just trying to be courteous. I will repost. Oddly, I have a bokeh shot almost identical to the one you just posted. Your blogspot photos are interesting.
Click to expand...


I like your photos too. I wondered why when I went to the 'you and your camera' theme from an email saying that you had posted, nothing from you was there. Now I know! And chances are you posting a lot one evening didn't really have anything to do with the forum bogging down. It just does that sometimes.


----------



## johngpt

It never ceases to amaze me, how few photos with green I have. I mean, it couldn't have much to do with me living here in the desert southwest...


----------



## johngpt

apple update 20120512-0010



You wouldn't believe how far back in the photostream I hunted to find something green that hasn't already been posted!


----------



## snowbear

How about a little abstract?



Abstract 1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Gift from Mother in Law...


----------



## mishele




----------



## IByte

Swear that flower is drowning.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> Swear that flower is drowning.


It might be. :greenpbl:


----------



## sleist

Seemed appropriate ...
Happy New Year.


----------



## IByte

sleist said:


> Seemed appropriate ...
> Happy New Year.



...Matrix.


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed appropriate ...
> Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Matrix.
Click to expand...

I'm a geek!! I'm well aware of that... it's a blue and red pill!! I'm taking the red....You take the _red pill_ - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.


----------



## mishele

sleist said:


> Seemed appropriate ...
> Happy New Year.


This might just be for your hangover...lol


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


> I'm a geek!! I'm well aware of that... it's a blue and red pill!! I'm taking the red....You take the _red pill_ - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.



LOL, you *are* a geek!


----------



## mishele

I have no problem fessing up...lol


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> I'm a geek!! I'm well aware of that... it's a blue and red pill!! I'm taking the red....You take the red pill - you stay in Wonderland and I show you how deep the rabbit-hole goes.



I would, but can you imagine eating synthetic, protein, oatmeal, gruel, that looks like bowl of snot daily Oo?


----------



## JohnWDavisJr

green leaves and trees by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

Do you love green?  - Explore July 12th, 2012 by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14




----------



## Rick50




----------



## Rick50




----------



## johngpt

gray butterfly green leaves


Shot with cell phone amazingly enough. I was surprised at the decent depth of field.


----------



## Wauggi




----------



## johngpt

white horses in corrales






.


----------



## webestang64

Pentax MG, 135mm lens, Kodak E100, cross-process C-41, Noritzu 1800 scanner.


----------



## Warhorse

This recent pic of mine just needs to reside here.


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh why not.



Rolling Motion by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

driveways geometry and weed





.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_5314 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 245 - Sun beams on grass by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Elie




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Vince.1551

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Day 296 - Tomatoes by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## keyseddie




----------



## sscarmack

Hey, I have something green


----------



## keyseddie

Vince.1551 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Mr Vince, that's good. If it were mine, it would meet my criteria as a sale-able image although I would process slightly different. Assuming it's sharp all around. Nice!


----------



## Vince.1551

keyseddie said:


> Hey Mr Vince, that's good. If it were mine, it would meet my criteria as a sale-able image although I would process slightly different. Assuming it's sharp all around. Nice!



Hi Eddie thanks. This was a slide conversion. Unfortunately I couldn't achieve overall sharpness. Please recommend how you would process this. I too somehow felt something wasn't quite right. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keyseddie

Slide conversions leave much to be desired, in my experience. I would desat that blueness in the rock to achieve a grey that would make the red guy more apparently prominent and would desat the box as well. The stress of his action and the curve of the rod and net are the defining elements, so whatever you can do to emphasize this is gold. The tree seems perfect. Maybe mor detail/structure in the rock.I would play around with the color/density of the water as well and maybe up the sat on the yellow stuff to see how it all works together. Your job is to illustrate the power and harmony in the image through choices you make.  But if sharpness isn't there, it's simply a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## Vince.1551

Thanks for the suggestions. I've never thought of those pointers especially desaturating the box. I'll need to play around and try with different hues and tones on those items you mentioned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Oops, I did not TAKE this photo... but it sports the Colour Green (among other things - heehee)




0163_Lisbon by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

apple with lavender background



.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_bottle1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## keyseddie

My bike at the dock ready for last years St Pat's parade in Key Largo.


----------



## keyseddie

After the parade me and the big butt girls.


----------



## friz1983

One of the last photo of my old photocamera




Green frog by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## goooner




----------



## johngpt

apple and blurred highlights


.


----------



## Philmar

shy? intimidated by my camera? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architectural abstract - Fuji Television Headquarters - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




early morning - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




pigeons, traffic lights and M&amp;M ad - Times Square, New York by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Buddhist temple pond near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Forbidden City - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Laguna Verde - Bolivian altiplano by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young man chewing khat (qat) - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, that early morning - djenne, is fantastic!


----------



## johngpt

window and tree shadow


.


----------



## LaFoto

johngpt said:


> Phil, that early morning - djenne, is fantastic!



Yes, I've always thought so, too!!!


----------



## Philmar

tiny 2 cm long cloudforest tree frog - Monteverde, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cactus in Jardin Majorelle of Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Street sign in Huehutenango by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lake Point Tower, Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




New growths on a pine tree - Alaska/B.C. border by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Patagonian lichen and chlorophyllic plant by Phil Marion, on Flickr




People's Liberation Army marching in People's Square -Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old relic with a modern facelift - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my, that little frog! Sooo cute!


----------



## johngpt

glasswing at the butterfly pavilion


.


----------



## Philmar

Uh, how do I blow my birthday balloon up with no fingers? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Harbord street sign by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Arlington Cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr




candid shot - market by Phil Marion, on Flickr




colourful transport truck - Dra'a valley, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Wonderful eye for composition Phil.


----------



## johngpt

R2 keeping it cool


.


----------



## Philmar

cemetary - San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




another street urchin - New Delhi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




scarf/hair bonnet vendor - Bamako, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

zebra longwing at the gardens


.


----------



## Philmar

Window in Boca by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Bamboo Forest at Arashiyama Park - Kyoto, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Carnage on the rails - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




my armed escort by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pabst Blue Ribbon in a green slime - la ville de  Québec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

apricots_03Jul10


.


----------



## pixmedic

Singer model 185J by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

seeking alms in Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Resting and waiting for a fly, any fly by Phil Marion, on Flickr




What less than a dollar buys you at the Antigua market by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

yellow flower by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Derrel

iPhone 4, Instagram, Chevrolet Camaro.


----------



## Derrel

LaTourelle Falls, First View, 2012. The first time I ever saw this waterfall, from the trail walking in, just as it came into view.





A View Through A Fern. Just what it says: the camera placed underneath a fern, and the photo shot looking through the fern.


----------



## digifreak8810

Lots of moss


----------



## LaFoto

Theme_Green_Kiwi by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Market in Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cactus and shadows 


.


----------



## LaFoto

This looks like a selective colouring-photo but the colour selected itself, didn't it?


----------



## funwitha7d

moss on wet rocks


----------



## Philmar

Hull of large pinisi boat- Sunda Kelapa, Jakarta by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Architectural detail - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Detail of a rusty cargo rail car by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> This looks like a selective colouring-photo but the colour selected itself, didn't it?


You're correct! That bit of cactus catching the sun was the only color. I didn't have to do anything as the rest was all white wall.


----------



## johngpt

laura's stove


.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## johngpt

fallen fruit


.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Philmar

DANGER : green sludge below - Queen West urban art by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Derrel

A while back I made a photo of Latourell Falls by shooting through equally green verdant ferns! Canon 5D, Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 lens.



"A View Through A Fern"


----------



## johngpt

doubly exposed philodendron 


.


----------



## Philmar

Winter Garden Theatre - Doors Open 2015 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Had to google for the winter garden theatre. I'm assuming you mean the one in toronto, eh?


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Had to google for the winter garden theatre. I'm assuming you mean the one in toronto, eh?


Yes, I figgered y'all knew that


----------



## Philmar

Interior of dome in Istiqlal Mosque - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM




----------



## johngpt

Oh, I'm getting close to the bottom of the barrel in greens too.






three windows and a line


.


----------



## Philmar

Facade of St. Paul&#x27;s Bloor Street Chruch with massive Green Party flag for Toronto Pride Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Love those undulations!


----------



## johngpt

hey buddy, a little help here? 


.


----------



## johngpt

gk, I visited your gallery. Bold and vibrant!

Fred, how could one not smile at this!


----------



## johngpt

141027i-6406.jpg 


.


----------



## johngpt

lonely chair on the mesa


Faded, but green none the less...


----------



## Fred Berg

^
John, if POTM were running, this would be in.


----------



## johngpt

Fred, you are very kind.


----------



## oldhippy

Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Unless they are green.


----------



## Philmar

Rowing by the windmills in Zaandam, Holland by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Still life - Ivan Forrest Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

a is for avocado


.


----------



## friz1983

Dutchland by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

House in deserted Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

snow on the chinaberry


.


----------



## johngpt

levitating apples


.


----------



## Philmar

Door of an old green Buick by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

silhouetted ash


----------



## jaomul

Ground Blarney castle by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## luckychucky

greens?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

contrejour green leafed ash


.


----------



## Philmar

Doors of Catedral Basílica de São Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




hummingbird - Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Window in Boca by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rusty anchor of a green cargo ship by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

ishidōrō at abq gardens


.


----------



## Philmar

The colonal gem of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Brasilia airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, I like your slant on things.


----------



## johngpt

fan at the conservatory


.


----------



## Philmar

Viewing model of surrounding Cuchumatanes mountains in town squre of Huehuetenago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul

Repitition in green by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beach apparel - Praia do Forte, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe




----------



## Philmar

Umbrella - Kyoto, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Alas, my last green, from something not naturally green in nature.





fenced


.


----------



## Philmar

Garden in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dundas West doorway by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I really need to shoot some stuff with green!


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> I really need to shoot some stuff with green!



YASSS!


----------



## terri

From the magical spring when this little girl built her nest in my ivy plant.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Stepwell inside Taragarh Fort - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel

iPhone SE snap, size-reduced to 2.6MP from 12MP


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I loved the shoutout for PTSD and veteran appreciation on this one.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

XT2 55-200


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jaomul

Le Ostrich by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## davidharmier60

Maybe just green glass?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Pool table and bananas - Mt. Popa. Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Green!  (and red)....



peppers by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

Like peas in a pod ................. wait, they are peas in a pod


----------



## robinchun

Just a Little Green.. by Robin Chun, on Flickr

Robin


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 155087


----------



## davidharmier60

Green Matchbox Opel Speedster 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

la curandera

.


----------



## johngpt

espresso2x, I had to chuckle as I'm sure that while most of the foliage was green, your black and white doesn't even look as if it had been shot through the green filter!
I believe yours is the first monochrome image I've seen posted to the color "green" thread.


----------



## johngpt

majestic

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I hope you have some shots of that old building in the background! That looks awesome.


----------



## johngpt

mostly submerged

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

rusty tipped page on the bench 30May15

.


----------



## johngpt

johngpt said:


> rusty tipped page on the bench 30May15
> 
> .


Not sure why TPF isn't displaying the image properly. I've tried twice now.


----------



## johngpt

Trying again with a different size.




rusty tipped page on the bench 30May15

.


----------



## Philmar

Green Party&#x27;s Pride Parade flag by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

Early last month we were brunching on the back porch when I realised that the weight at the bottom of Kim's wind chime was green!




plumb

.


----------



## Philmar

Bosco Verticale - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Give us a Ride by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

flyporn!!!


----------



## Philmar

Chateau Frontenac detail by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

Another from our back yard's wind chime.
I don't have green that's not natural foliage.




wind chime

.


----------



## Jeff15

Nice shot.....


----------



## Fujidave

Elegant by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Bee by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Beautiful Horse by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Grazing Beauty by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

green alien drink cups- CNE by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

time's toll

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

shy? intimidated by my camera? by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 43-86, Fujifilm 400H, Tetenal C41, Epson V800


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## sleist




----------



## johngpt

2nd floor bench in old town

.


----------



## sleist




----------



## Fujidave

MR Toad by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Brighton Marathon by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

fan in the conservatory

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Viridian Dreams

Rowdy Bend Trail, Everglades National Park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## danbob6




----------



## johngpt

this way that way

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

veggie-saurus-2

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice John


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## stapo49

Horseman in Green


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Philmar

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice John



INDEED


----------



## Philmar

Marina boats, ferris wheels and condos at dusk - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Las Misiones restaurant - Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

This farm is located a few miles west of Philomath, Oregon, and is right at the base of the east side of the Coast Range mountains. Some 45 or 50 miles to the west is the Pacific Ocean, so one might say that this is just about the farthest-west range of agriculture in Oregon.


----------



## Derrel

IPhone 4 shot from 2012 or so.


----------



## Derrel




----------



## johngpt

This is the last "green" I have that isn't the green of foliage. Foliage just seems too easy.




spirals and sphere

.


----------



## Photo Lady

mostly green


----------



## stapo49

View threw clear floor of Cable car Lantau Island Hong Kong.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Detail of a house - Santiago, Chile by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## stapo49

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 182163



I assume that's the tractor brand not the guy that owns it


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

stapo49 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that's the tractor brand not the guy that owns it
Click to expand...


You would be correct!


----------



## stapo49

Dean_Gretsch said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that's the tractor brand not the guy that owns it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would be correct!
Click to expand...


Mostly Massey Ferguson's and John Deere in Australia


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm XF10


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Our new aquarium


----------



## Philmar

miniature rain forest frog - Monteverde, Costa Rica by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49




----------



## Philmar

Dueling parrots - San Francisco by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Photo Lady

Space Face said:


> View attachment 197214


wow very cool


----------



## Space Face

Photo Lady said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197214
> 
> 
> 
> wow very cool
Click to expand...



Thank you missus


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Pumpkin, gourd?


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Pumpkin, gourd?


yes.. a bird dropped the seeds and it started growing enormous.. Pumpkin .. great surprise


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Joel Bolden




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Monk parakeet. having lunch in Park Guell - Barcelona, Spain by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------

